# deAutoKey Reverse LED



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

I decided to be a guinea pig for everyone and give installing these reverse LEDs a shot.

Here's the kit and a basic writeup: http://deautokey.com/product/mk6-gti-golf-euro-taillights-reverse-cree-led-kit-error-free-and-bright

I went with the CREE Plasma LED and got 2 kits since we have 2 reverse lights.

I recommend removing the rear hatch cover to get better access to everything. Open hatch, then use T20 torx to remove 2 screws in hatch.










I have the LED tail conversion so I have an adapter, but all cars should be similar here on. Disconnect large connector and small clear plastic connector.







Push on the 2 red tabs to release the complete bulb harness.



Harness with Cree Plasma bulb.



Remove some of the cloth tape from the wiring harness to expose more wire. The wiring for our car uses the Blue/Red and Brown wires for reverse.



Attach the resistor to the car with supplied 3M double sided tape.



Tap into the wires using supplied T-taps.



Reverse installation of panel and you go from old:



To new (LED on left):


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Now the dilemma. I tried doing the same thing for the right side, but the bulb would not light up when installed w/ or w/o a resistor.

When bulbs and resistors are installed on both sides, the left side goes out too.

The only way this works at the moment is LED w/ resistor on one side, and regular bulb on other.

Anyone have a clue what may be wrong?

Edit: I'm reading that perhaps I need to squeeze more on the T-Taps and maybe that will work...

Edit 2: Ok, so I checked all the t-taps and gave them a little more squeeze on the crimps. Still nothing. I disconnected the harness and plugged it back in, and










I'll keep an eye on them to make sure all is well, but I'm satisfied :thumbup:


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Just an update. Lights are all good. No bulb outage and both are working fine :thumbup:


----------



## jowsley0923 (Oct 13, 2008)

How much were these? Do you notice a big different in light output when reversing? 

I just installed superbrightled[dot]com's reverse lights on my car (CAN bus) and didn't have to install any resistor. Lights look amazing I can show a picture later tonight.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

jowsley0923 said:


> How much were these? Do you notice a big different in light output when reversing?
> 
> I just installed superbrightled[dot]com's reverse lights on my car (CAN bus) and didn't have to install any resistor. Lights look amazing I can show a picture later tonight.


They have different versions. Regular cree is $45, the plasma cree ones I got are $55. To be honest, I haven't had a chance to see the output in the dark. I'll check tonight and see.

I like these b/c they're a crisp white color. I've had superbrightled's before and they're more bluish. I wanna see what yours look like.


----------



## jowsley0923 (Oct 13, 2008)

It was too cold and the sprinkle of rain made me take crappy pictures. (not that I know how to take nice ones)

To me they look very white. I'm not sure where my auto focus was aimed at to get the two different light colors in the first two pictures.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Those look very nice. I should be able to take some pics tonight in the dark.


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Hey, thanks for the write up, have you tried the 5 CHIP CREE LED, those will be a lot brighter.

Which bulbs from SBL were error free? Can we see the lumen output, ours are closer to 400 lumens and are brighter than most on SBL, but yes, they do cause errors because of the brightness of the bulb.

Thank you


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Finally got around to installing the 5 CHIP CREE LED bulbs. I definitely think these are the best available since they're a much brighter, crisper white. The difference isn't much, but it's noticeable.

Good stuff deAutoKey! :beer: :thumbup:

Comparison, 5 chip cree vs plasma cree


















Plasma









5 chip left / plasma right









5 chip cree


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

krazyboi said:


> BTW, if you want to turn reverse on and take pictures by yourself, the e-brake is not enough. I had to put a large object (flower pot at the time) on the brake pedal to keep the car from moving :laugh:


Or you could have been smart about it and just put it into reverse *WITHOUT* starting the engine... 

:facepalm: :what: :facepalm:


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

VWAddict said:


> Or you could have been smart about it and just put it into reverse *WITHOUT* starting the engine...
> 
> :facepalm: :what: :facepalm:


Lol, yep, lesson learned this time around


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

Oh, by the way, those resistors are made to get hot... and while there's only 5 Watts or so heat dissipation, the double-sided tape can lose its heat "stiction" if it gets hot. Also, the foam is a heat insulator...

They're meant to be screwed to metal surface, but you would be better advised to run something like a zip-tie through the holes and around something solid, to prevent it from giving up over time. -Direct metal-=to-metal contact also helps with heat dissipation.


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

VWAddict said:


> Oh, by the way, those resistors are made to get hot... and while there's only 5 Watts or so heat dissipation, the double-sided tape can lose its heat "stiction" if it gets hot. Also, the foam is a heat insulator...
> 
> They're meant to be screwed to metal surface, but you would be better advised to run something like a zip-tie through the holes and around something solid, to prevent it from giving up over time. -Direct metal-=to-metal contact also helps with heat dissipation.


:thumbup: Great point, for reverse it isn't the biggest deal as they are not going to be on for more than 5 minutes. After 5 minutes they reach their max heat. For something like an HID kit that needs resistors it is suggested grounding them to metal.

Thanks for pointing that out though.


----------



## JaxACR (Dec 6, 2007)

Anyone got a link for the CREE 5 chip LED?


----------



## jowsley0923 (Oct 13, 2008)

deAutoKey.com said:


> Hey, thanks for the write up, have you tried the 5 CHIP CREE LED, those will be a lot brighter.
> 
> Which bulbs from SBL were error free? Can we see the lumen output, ours are closer to 400 lumens and are brighter than most on SBL, but yes, they do cause errors because of the brightness of the bulb.
> 
> Thank you


Hello,

194 CAN Bus LED Bulb - 5 SMD LED Wedge Base Tower

Those were the bulbs that I bought. They are brighter than the ones I had, but I still don't notice a huge difference between the two. (5% tint with blue tinted mirrors). Their lumen output is at 100 lumens.

Hope this helps!


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

jowsley0923 said:


> Hello,
> 
> 194 CAN Bus LED Bulb - 5 SMD LED Wedge Base Tower
> 
> ...


We sell those too, and they will be error free, but people wanted a better option. so we came out with the 450 lumen CREE LED - it is the brightest LED you can actually FIT into your housing, a big issue was having a 194 wedge that gave out a lot of lumens and that fit in the small housing.

If anyone is interested we can offer those LEDs too. We will make the listing once the testing is finished.

Thank you :thumbup:


----------



## JaxACR (Dec 6, 2007)

Thanks jowsley and deAutoKey. Count me in for the brighter model when testing is done!


----------



## aznsap (Aug 7, 2010)

deAutoKey.com said:


> We sell those too, and they will be error free, but people wanted a better option. so we came out with the 450 lumen CREE LED - it is the brightest LED you can actually FIT into your housing, a big issue was having a 194 wedge that gave out a lot of lumens and that fit in the small housing.
> 
> If anyone is interested we can offer those LEDs too. We will make the listing once the testing is finished.
> 
> Thank you :thumbup:


would those be plug in without having to wire in a separate resistor?


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

aznsap said:


> would those be plug in without having to wire in a separate resistor?


Sorry, we only have 1 bulb that will be error free with no resistors, it is only 125 lumens, a lot brighter than what you have now, but the 450 lumens is worth adding the resistors. :thumbup:


----------



## TOYPAJ (Sep 30, 2012)

Nice! My left reverse bulb has been out for a while and I've been looking into replacements.


----------



## jowsley0923 (Oct 13, 2008)

Hey KB is the difference that noticeable when switching from your old led to the cree? Like when you're in the car looking back with your mirrors etc?


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

jowsley0923 said:


> Hey KB is the difference that noticeable when switching from your old led to the cree? Like when you're in the car looking back with your mirrors etc?


I never had LEDs reverse lights before this. I can tell you this though, I can see these bulbs out my mirrors and I have 35% tint as well as Lamin-x tint on the tails.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Another upgrade from 5 chip CREE to 10 chip CREE. The difference super different, but you can definitely tell they're brighter. No bulb out still w/ resistor installed. :thumbup::thumbup:

10 chip on right










10 chip on left


----------



## amanojyaku (May 3, 2012)

krazyboi said:


> 10 chip on left


Are those headlights. 

Nice. I might just pick these up too then.


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Very nice pictures, the kit will be out in a few weeks! Keep a look out.


Thank you :thumbup:


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Better daylight pic. 10 Cree on left, 5 cree right


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

damn... those would make great tailgaiter f-u lights. rig them up to work by a switch when not in reverse, and when that ahole in the jeep is on your ass, just flip these bad boys on .... and watch the fun.

of course, this is illegal, and I am not saying anyone should try this... 

yes I am.

so whats the deal, with these work in the DRL?


----------



## amanojyaku (May 3, 2012)

deAutoKey.com said:


> Very nice pictures, the kit will be out in a few weeks! Keep a look out.
> 
> 
> Thank you :thumbup:


How much would this kit cost?


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

SilverSquirrel said:


> damn... those would make great tailgaiter f-u lights. rig them up to work by a switch when not in reverse, and when that ahole in the jeep is on your ass, just flip these bad boys on .... and watch the fun.
> 
> of course, this is illegal, and I am not saying anyone should try this...
> 
> ...


Ha, I usually use my dual rear fogs for that so they think I'm brake checking when I'm really taking off.

The DRL kit they have is already bright... http://deautokey.com/product/jetta-mk6-drls-error-free-super-bright-crisp-white-1156-cree-led


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

amanojyaku said:


> How much would this kit cost?


The kit will be $54.99. 



krazyboi said:


> Ha, I usually use my dual rear fogs for that so they think I'm brake checking when I'm really taking off.
> 
> The DRL kit they have is already bright... http://deautokey.com/product/jetta-mk6-drls-error-free-super-bright-crisp-white-1156-cree-led


Thanks for the pics, can you get a picture of the Reverse LEDs shining on a dark area behind the car, or on the wall to see the full output?

Thank you :thumbup:


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

led too much just buy new car lol


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Got a different version 10 chip cree reverse bulb. This one is longer than the previous one. Whiter output too.










Old 10 chip on left; Old 5 chip on right:










Old 10 chip on left, New 10 chip on right:










Light output on garage door (I also have Lamin-x Tint film on my tail lights):


----------



## SoSoA3 (Sep 10, 2012)

Very nice! I think I'm going to wait for the new 100 chip led


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

SoSoA3 said:


> Very nice! I think I'm going to wait for the new 100 chip led


LMAO...you know it'll get here one day!


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

SoSoA3 said:


> Very nice! I think I'm going to wait for the new 100 chip led





krazyboi said:


> LMAO...you know it'll get here one day!


As you will notice, it has been over 3 months and there is no listing up  
That is because we always test so you have the best and latest LED technology, unlike other companies who simply buy in bulk and place on amazon and eBay... You will get a better LED every time with our company 

Keep a look out for the listing.

Thank you:thumbup:


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Finally done testing and ready for sale. 194 Wedge AUDI Reverse LEDs:
http://deautokey.com/product/audi-194-10pc-cree-led-reverse-led-fits-audi-a3-s3-rs3-many-more


----------



## 2006_A3_2.0T (Jan 11, 2013)

deAutoKey.com said:


> Finally done testing and ready for sale. 194 Wedge AUDI Reverse LEDs:
> http://deautokey.com/product/audi-194-10pc-cree-led-reverse-led-fits-audi-a3-s3-rs3-many-more



Hi, kinda obvious question, but Its not in the compatible list: This will fit 2006 A3's?

If yes, it will go in with the rear liscense plate lights. 
:thumbup:

Thanks


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

2006_A3_2.0T said:


> Hi, kinda obvious question, but Its not in the compatible list: This will fit 2006 A3's?
> 
> If yes, it will go in with the rear liscense plate lights.
> :thumbup:
> ...


It is compatible with ALL Audi Models that use the 194 Wedge, it would not be possible to list every single model. Some models listed in that list might have 1156 so we always suggest looking, there are many variations and nearly impossible to catch them all when it comes to the exterior lights of the Audi.

Let us know what you find.

Thank you :thumbup:


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

2006_A3_2.0T said:


> Hi, kinda obvious question, but Its not in the compatible list: This will fit 2006 A3's?
> 
> If yes, it will go in with the rear liscense plate lights.
> :thumbup:
> ...


The reverse and license plate lights are different bulbs. Reverse is 194/921... where license plate is a festoon


----------



## 2006_A3_2.0T (Jan 11, 2013)

Hey thx for the replies.
So i hace to check if my 2006 has 194 or 921?


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

2006_A3_2.0T said:


> Hey thx for the replies.
> So i hace to check if my 2006 has 194 or 921?


921 and 194 are the same- thanks for asking, we need to add the other commonly known names for the 194 wedge.

Thank you


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

2006_A3_2.0T said:


> Hey thx for the replies.
> So i hace to check if my 2006 has 194 or 921?


That car in the picture is mine. It's a early 2006. Just get the damn bulbs already


----------



## 2006_A3_2.0T (Jan 11, 2013)

Sure thing!


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

krazyboi said:


> That car in the picture is mine. It's a early 2006. Just get the damn bulbs already





2006_A3_2.0T said:


> Sure thing!


:thumbup:

You need this if you want a brighter reverse LED, there is nothing on the market that will be brighter and that will fit into your AUDI housing, it is a poor design on the Audi to place a small wedge bulb as a reverse, this is a must have.


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Thanks for the orders and feedback. :thumbup:


----------



## maya2.0 (Sep 18, 2010)

*2013 CC Reverse lights (LED) installed...*

2013 CC Reverse lights are 921/194 wedge & I replaced then with:
http://deautokey.com/product/audi-194-10pc-cree-led-reverse-led-fits-audi-a3-s3-rs3-many-more
I took the whole inside cover off the trunk lid for working room, (up to you if you want to). 1 rubber car, 2 T15 on top corners, 12 clips to undo and trunk release cable.
Twist the bulb plug counter clock to take off. Take the other wire/plug out of the way, pull down on red clip and press the black part in to pull the plug off.
The bulb plug has a limited length of wire (white & brown wires) so it is a tight squeeze especially when you go to put the plug back in with the LED on.
I attached the resistor with a self tapping screw to an inside lip of the trunk. It is easier if you pre-drill the hole and do not attach the resistor yet, do that after you put the T-taps and the LED is in the socket. Also easier if you trim the down the ends of the supplied T-taps due to limited wire length ( I found out doing the second led which was so mush easier). On my 2013 CC it has a white and a brown wire only so I tapped into them and tested the bulb prior to putting it all back together.
I’ll tell you that it made a world of a difference and I have no error code. Deautokey has their $!#* together.

Remove cover and bulb/plug









next 3 pics are optional if you think you need more room to work with.




























placement of resistor on inner/inside lip of the trunk (pre-drill the hole) but dont install the resistor yet


t-taps on (included in the package) I think its best to try to trim them a bit due to short wires on the car.


test before you put it back together



repeat on the other side.. much faster this time


AND Wah Lah you have Light


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

maya2.0 said:


> 2013 CC Reverse lights are 921/194 wedge & I replaced then with:
> http://deautokey.com/product/audi-194-10pc-cree-led-reverse-led-fits-audi-a3-s3-rs3-many-more
> I took the whole inside cover off the trunk lid for working room, (up to you if you want to). 1 rubber car, 2 T15 on top corners, 12 clips to undo and trunk release cable.
> Twist the bulb plug counter clock to take off. Take the other wire/plug out of the way, pull down on red clip and press the black part in to pull the plug off.
> ...


Great review, we will post this on our website. 

You can also post this under the CC area, they would appreciate it.


----------



## kgw (May 1, 2008)

Put mine in a few days ago:


















Again, huge improvement! Thanks deAutoKey.


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

kgw said:


> Put mine in a few days ago:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the feedback and great pictures.

These do make a difference, the 194/921 wedge that Audi/VW uses is a very small opening and bulb, it is a poor design, so this LED is a must have. 

:thumbup:


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

God i need these... and all the interior bulbs, and license plate bulbs....


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Ponto said:


> God i need these... and all the interior bulbs, and license plate bulbs....


:thumbup: It is very hard to only LED out one part of your car, once you see LEDs in action you need to have them on every part of your car, and for good reason, it gives a better cleaner look to your car and pulls together the curves and lines of your car at night.

Thank you


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

deAutoKey.com said:


> :thumbup: It is very hard to only LED out one part of your car, once you see LEDs in action you need to have them on every part of your car, and for good reason, it gives a better cleaner look to your car and pulls together the curves and lines of your car at night.
> 
> Thank you


Well I had your entire kit in my last A3, it was written off. Still need to do it all on the new A3! Will be ordering eventually.


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Ponto said:


> Well I had your entire kit in my last A3, it was written off. Still need to do it all on the new A3! Will be ordering eventually.


:thumbup: Thank you


----------



## VDubVirus (Jun 10, 2006)

Actually just installed these on my '12 A3, today.

Stock is left, deautokey LED is right.


----------



## WAAudi (Jan 9, 2014)

Wait till you see them at night!
Every morning when I back out of my driveway I'm afraid I'm going to wake the people across the street!


----------



## VDubVirus (Jun 10, 2006)

No sh*t! Now I'm really wishing I had purchased the plate LED. Looks odd with so much yellow light in the middle, now. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AngryGiraffe (Sep 21, 2014)

Did you have to use resistors?


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

VDubVirus - great photos - you are right, once you make one part of your car LEDs the rest looks off if they do not match.



AngryGiraffe said:


> Did you have to use resistors?


There is no type of resistors, it is 100% plug and play, remove your current bulb and then replace with our brighter LED:
http://deautokey.com/product/audi-194-10pc-cree-led-reverse-led-fits-audi-a3-s3-rs3-many-more

Use code "reverse20" - it expires soon so get in on this deal while you can!

We work hard to make all our products 100% plug and play


----------



## VDubVirus (Jun 10, 2006)

No resisters, as deautokey said. It probably took me 5 minutes to remove the lens, swap both bulbs (left and right), and reassemble. It's a whopping 2 10mm nuts that have to be removed. Stupid easy. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AngryGiraffe (Sep 21, 2014)

Ok I'm a little confused. DeAutoKey when I click on the link you provided 
http://deautokey.com/product/audi-194-10pc-cree-led-reverse-led-fits-audi-a3-s3-rs3-many-more
When you get about half was down it says
CREE LEDs: Error Free/Bright/Crisp 
Resistors: Must Tap into wires-please follow DIY
I just want to make sure I'm ordering the right bulbs.


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

AngryGiraffe said:


> Ok I'm a little confused. DeAutoKey when I click on the link you provided
> http://deautokey.com/product/audi-194-10pc-cree-led-reverse-led-fits-audi-a3-s3-rs3-many-more
> When you get about half was down it says
> CREE LEDs: Error Free/Bright/Crisp
> ...


Yes, that is the right bulb, that was an old design (not all cars required it) but some did, now they do not require any taps. From what we have seen deAuto has the brightest reverse LEDs that are error free.

They launched the 20% because they wanted everyone to test and try these out, they are a bit on the more expensive side but for good reason, you cannot even try to compare these to the $15-40 LEDs you find other places.

Thank you for letting us know, I sent them an email to change the wording in the listing.


----------



## AngryGiraffe (Sep 21, 2014)

Thank you for getting back to me so fast and making my day! I have been waiting for someone to make reverse LEDs with out having to use resistors. Order placed.


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

AngryGiraffe said:


> Thank you for getting back to me so fast and making my day! I have been waiting for someone to make reverse LEDs with out having to use resistors. Order placed.


:thumbup:

Thank you for the order. It will be out tomorrow with a tracking #!


----------



## WAAudi (Jan 9, 2014)

VDubVirus said:


> No sh*t! Now I'm really wishing I had purchased the plate LED. Looks odd with so much yellow light in the middle, now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, you do need the plate LED, it really cleans up the lighting!


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

WAAudi said:


> Yes, you do need the plate LED, it really cleans up the lighting!


:thumbup:


----------



## AngryGiraffe (Sep 21, 2014)

*LED Reverse bulb review.*

I ordered a set of these bulbs a week or two ago and couldn't be happier. I have been looking for a set of LED reverse bulbs for a while and up until now the use of resistors was needed. First the customer service I got from DeAutoLED was amazing. I had questions about the bulbs and figured I would ask them on this forum. I had no idea that on a Late morning/early Sunday afternoon they would get back to me within minutes and were able to answer all of my questions. They shipped the bulbs the very next day and the bulbs arrived a day earlier than the tracking had said. From there it was a simple plug and play. Theses bulbs are BRITE!
I will be buying my Amber turn and brake LED's from them for sure.


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

AngryGiraffe said:


> I ordered a set of these bulbs a week or two ago and couldn't be happier. I have been looking for a set of LED reverse bulbs for a while and up until now the use of resistors was needed. First the customer service I got from DeAutoLED was amazing. I had questions about the bulbs and figured I would ask them on this forum. I had no idea that on a Late morning/early Sunday afternoon they would get back to me within minutes and were able to answer all of my questions. They shipped the bulbs the very next day and the bulbs arrived a day earlier than the tracking had said. From there it was a simple plug and play. Theses bulbs are BRITE!
> I will be buying my Amber turn and brake LED's from them for sure.


Thanks for the feedback, photo / car looks great.
:thumbup:


----------



## aznsap (Aug 7, 2010)

DeAutokey-

I purchased the design with resistors over a year ago and haven't had problems. I noticed now you have an LED light without resistors. Are they the same or different than what I have? Is it any brighter without the resistors (if so, can I just pull my resistors and leave the old bulbs)? If there is a difference, how much brighter is the new design compared to the old design with resistors?

Thanks.


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

aznsap said:


> DeAutokey-
> 
> I purchased the design with resistors over a year ago and haven't had problems. I noticed now you have an LED light without resistors. Are they the same or different than what I have? Is it any brighter without the resistors (if so, can I just pull my resistors and leave the old bulbs)? If there is a difference, how much brighter is the new design compared to the old design with resistors?
> 
> Thanks.


There is no difference, they were able to change the resistors and voltage with new technology to eliminate the need for resistors but it is the same brightness.


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

A few of us in North America have gone to the euro switch so that we can have a rear fog light. I wouldn't want to run the 15 led Cree as a rear fog. Have you thought about offering a kit with two levels of brightness?


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

ceese said:


> A few of us in North America have gone to the euro switch so that we can have a rear fog light. I wouldn't want to run the 15 led Cree as a rear fog. Have you thought about offering a kit with two levels of brightness?


The red is on a different wave length, it won't blind anyone and really help in foggy conditions, but we are not sure if it will be error free as when you start to take the wiring, euro switch it changes the voltage and could cause an error.

What type of bulb do you need, we can see if we have a less bright option if you'd like.


----------



## Bronco (Mar 3, 2011)

My install of deAutoKey LED reverse bulbs (no resistors):


Original reverse bulbs:












Left side: deAutoKey LED reverse bulb
Right side: original reverse bulb












Both sides: deAutoKey LED reverse bulbs
(sorry about the poor quality of the photo, work done in the evening, eventually got too dark for this last shot ... but boy, are they bright or what !!)












Cheers,


----------



## 2006_A3_2.0T (Jan 11, 2013)

^^ last pic makes justice 

nice A3 color luv it


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

2006_A3_2.0T said:


> ^^ last pic makes justice
> 
> nice A3 color luv it


I tis hard to get the exact photo of what it looks like in person, but these are BRIGHT!

Bronco - thank you for the post, it really helps people see the difference between stock and other LEDs on the market!


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

:thumbup:


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

deAutoKey.com said:


> The red is on a different wave length, it won't blind anyone and really help in foggy conditions, but we are not sure if it will be error free as when you start to take the wiring, euro switch it changes the voltage and could cause an error.
> 
> What type of bulb do you need, we can see if we have a less bright option if you'd like.


I put in 6 LEDs today and my fog works just fine with the euro switch without any bulb out errors. Any reason why the 15 Cree would be bad to use as a fog light? as stated above


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Tcardio said:


> I put in 6 LEDs today and my fog works just fine with the euro switch without any bulb out errors. Any reason why the 15 Cree would be bad to use as a fog light? as stated above


White in a red housing is just not suggested as it can look more pink than red and bleach out the red in your housing. If you think it doesn't look bad then you should be fine as you are not using it as much as say a red brake LED.


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

ceese said:


> A few of us in North America have gone to the euro switch so that we can have a rear fog light. I wouldn't want to run the 15 led Cree as a rear fog. Have you thought about offering a kit with two levels of brightness?


this is what I was referring to. why is running 15 cree a problem and why two levels of brightness. BTW, I installed the 6 red brake LEDs and as stated all work with the euro fog switch without issues


----------



## L_A_456 (Apr 8, 2011)

Tried to order from web site, but was denied.... can't ship to Canada


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Tcardio said:


> this is what I was referring to. why is running 15 cree a problem and why two levels of brightness. BTW, I installed the 6 red brake LEDs and as stated all work with the euro fog switch without issues





L_A_456 said:


> Tried to order from web site, but was denied.... can't ship to Canada


This thread is 2 years old and we now have updated reverse LEDs there should be no need for resistors now for most models - so far we never had an issue with our new setup:
http://deautokey.com/product/audi-194-10pc-cree-led-reverse-led-fits-audi-a3-s3-rs3-many-more

We ship to Canada, you just have to contact deAuto for a shipping quote:
http://deautokey.com/contact

Thank you


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

need you to start a thread on audi a3 door puddle and warning lights. I have the LED puddle housing and so I suppose the footwell LED are the replacement. However, I have the standard OEM bulb on the warning(red). I need 4 red LED bulb replacements as I have heard the white LED in a red housing makes the light look pink. SO what LED do I need for the red warning housings?


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Tcardio said:


> need you to start a thread on audi a3 door puddle and warning lights. I have the LED puddle housing and so I suppose the footwell LED are the replacement. However, I have the standard OEM bulb on the warning(red). I need 4 red LED bulb replacements as I have heard the white LED in a red housing makes the light look pink. SO what LED do I need for the red warning housings?


Thanks for contacting us - we include these in the q5/q7 kit - we have red wafer LEDs that will really good, if you want to contact [email protected] they will set you up with some.

Let me know if you have any questions


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

deAutoKey.com said:


> Thanks for contacting us - we include these in the q5/q7 kit - we have red wafer LEDs that will really good, if you want to contact [email protected] they will set you up with some.
> 
> Let me know if you have any questions


don't necessarily want to change the housings on the warnings. the current bulb is 168 and LED version is available I see on your website.


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Tcardio said:


> don't necessarily want to change the housings on the warnings. the current bulb is 168 and LED version is available I see on your website.


Yes, it is just a red LED bulb wafer design - not a completely new housing, let me know if that is what you are looking for?

Thank you


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

:thumbup:


----------

